# GE 70 Tonner



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Been reading through postings and from what I see it appears that no one has produced a GE 70 Tonner in large scale. Has anyone built one from scratch and if so what was your starting point?

I am a big fan of the Greenville and Northern plus the Des Moines and Central Iowa which all ran 70 tonners. 

thanks

Michael Osweiler

Waseca, MN


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

OK, I'll try this. I have tried to submit a rteply twice and nothing. So I have e-mailed you a response check your inbox on this site 
Ray


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You might look at the USAT 44 tonner for any kit bash possibilities. Later RJD


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish it was commercially avaiable. I have to agree that the 44 tonner would be a great platform to start with. I have not tried it. I am not a great scratch builder. The 44 tonner cab looks very similar to the 70 tonner. I have a book about ge locos from center cabs to the 1970's Modern center cabs. Good luck let us know if you scratch one out..


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=333762
I guess I need to include a picture so that everyone knows what GE 70 Tonner I am looking at. 


http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=333762

Thanks and hope this helps.


Michael


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep, the USA Trains 44 tonner is the only model that would work as a starting point.. 
(Bachman also makes a GE center cab, but its in Fn3 scale and 3-foot gauge..would be WAY too huge to use as the basis of a standard gauge 70 tonner) 

USA trains 1/29 scale 44 tonner: 









Cab and trucks work.. 
hood and frame dont really fit though.. 
frame could be stretched out, but a new long hood would have to be scratch-built..but that wouldnt be too hard, its a fairly simple and "basic" long hood on the 70 tonner.
(the USA hood is the wrong size and shape..and the top angles downward from the cab down to the front..easier to scratch build a new hood than to adapt the USA hood) 
if you have never tried kitbashing before, this would be a fairly easy first project!  

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

actually, looking at the 70 tonner pic, you probably dont have to stretch the frame! 
the frame looks like the same length..(and even if it isnt *exactly* the same, its probably close enough that no one would ever notice!  

move the cab back. 
scratchbuild a new long hood (the hardest part of the project) 
remove the gas tank skirting on the 44 tonner..make a new gas tank. (easy..its just a square box) 
maybe can adapt the 44 tonner handrails to the 70 tonner. 
if you want to go that far - new pilot steps. 
that will get you 99% of the way there..the rest is small details. 

Scot


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

From what I understand, the 44 and 70 tonner frames were identical. The only difference in the trucks was that the 44 tonner used 33" wheels, while the 70 tonner used 36" wheels. The cabs should be the same (or close enough) as well, meaning all you'd need to build would be the hood.


----------

